# Lip Monthly



## probablyedible (Mar 5, 2014)

So I came across this new subscription service that just launched.  It's $20 a month for 2-3 full size and 2-3 sample sizes of different types of lip products from "mainstream to more niche brands".  Right now use code LIPMONTHLY for 50% off until Sunday March 9th.  Shipping is also free unless you're out of the U.S. which in that case it will run you about $6 extra. I'm thinking of going for it and trying it out for a month &amp; with the code I'll only have to pay $10 so if it sucks, I won't lose out too much.  To cancel, you just have to email them.  What do you guys think?

"LipMonthly helps you discover the best lip products on the market*.* Every month weâ€™ll send you a unique box straight to your door and help you discover the best of Lip Glosses, Lip Stains, Lip Balms, Lip Sticks and much more."

www.lipmonthly.com


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 5, 2014)

I saw an ad for this today too. I looked at their webpage and I will be waiting to see actual reviews before deciding to sub (although I was tempted by the 4 months for $36 plan). I am always highly suspicious of sub companies that have not even launched, yet somehow have glowing reviews and testimonials on their webpage. I was not able to locate any mention of them by any of the magazines or tv shows they mentioned they had been featured in (although a better MUT sleuth may find something I missed).

Please post a review of your box here when you receive it. I would love to see what you get!


----------



## probablyedible (Mar 5, 2014)

I have not signed up for this service yet.  I'm trying to get more information and hopefully find some real actual reviews before I go for it.  Who knows though, I just might cave in real soon!  I'm just a bit suspicious when it comes to newly launched services such as this.


----------



## marigoldsue (Mar 5, 2014)

Their website didn't pass the firewall security at my workplace. I am a lip product junkie. But for now I am not giving them my cc#....


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 5, 2014)

I clicked on the link to their store (thinking that if prior boxes existed, there may be some lip products from them for sale) and it took me to the Spicy Subscriptions adult sub box store...so maybe it's an off shoot of that box?


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Mar 5, 2014)

I received an email from subscriptionboxes.com saying "lip monthly has launched". That sort of makes it seem like it just launched, right? According to their testimonials on their site, they've had members for at least 4 months... but when I checked out the reviews on subscriptionboxes.com, (they've had 5 reviews all within 4 minute span today) some say they just received the premier box. Their website also states the box is $20, but one of the reviewers said it's also $10. hmm... Seems pretty fishy to me. They also didn't pass the firewall test on my phone, just like marigoldsue stated.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Mar 5, 2014)

Oops, I just checked the email I received with the Lip Monthly coupon and the coupon is 50% off for life, which would make the reviewer's comment about the box being only $10 valid. My bad.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 5, 2014)

Someone seriously needs to check and make sure that crazy Bondi guy's name isn't attached to this sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like I'm going to be the guinea pig for everyone in this one. I subbed. It showed up on card as Spicy Subscriptions.


----------



## probablyedible (Mar 6, 2014)

I decided to go for it after all and just subscribed.  So nervous but excited though.  Fingers cross!!  =P


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to go for it after all and just subscribed.  So nervous but excited though.  Fingers cross!!  =P

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Looks like I'm going to be the guinea pig for everyone in this one. I subbed. It showed up on card as Spicy Subscriptions.
Well Spicy Subscriptions is a legit box, so I am guessing this one will be too. Can't wait to see what brands and products you get!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 8, 2014)

Hmm. I'm torn. I tried spicy subscriptions for two months and it was soooo lame, definitely not worth the $, but 4 months for 36 even if it's a couple lip glosses and some lippies might not be bad.


----------



## probablyedible (Mar 9, 2014)

Unfortunately I won't get my first box until April.  I received a confirmation email a few days ago saying that my first box will be delivered between the the 10th and 15th of April.  I was hoping to receive the box this month so I can get a picture up for everyone soon but no go.. =(


----------



## Amy Smeltzer (Mar 11, 2014)

I subscribed last week, using he $10 code. I am excited and planned to try it for only one month then cancel but when I ordered, I couldn't get it to submit the first time (on my iPad) so I pushed it again. Now in my bank account it shows I was charged twice and it does say spicy subscriptions. Also there are two thirty cent charges that say something about POS international charges. Not sure what that is, because I'm in the US and thought they were too. Also I have written to 3 different places (all which say response within 24 hours), since last week and got no reply. I'm worried because I definitely have to cancel and can only afford the one box and only the one time!


----------



## Amy Smeltzer (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks! : )


----------



## marigoldsue (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Rachel,
I have two questions:

1.  Any plans to accept payment via Paypal?  I am a little hesitant to give my CC # to a new company.  And as someone who had to replace her card twice after the Target data compromise, I really prefer not to tae any chances!

2.  How individualized will your boxes be?  For example, I have very light skin and red hair.  I can't wear bright pinks or corals or any reds.  But I have a lot of pigmentation in my lips, so nudes don't work for me either.  I have a really hard time getting colors I can actually use form my other lip focused sub.  Will you usually have multiple shades of a product to work with, and will we fill out some type of profile that indicates what millwork for us?

Thanks!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rachelmorris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Amy!

Our apologies for not replying so far - I think there was a mixup with our e-mail address on the e-mail confirmation that you received. It gave you the incorrect e-mail address.

This is the proper e-mail address ([email protected]) whereby you can reach us.

Regarding your duplicate sign up - We can refund it and also made sure that the 2nd subscription will not rebill. You will only be billed $10/month like you should be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please let us know if you have any further questions!

Rachel
Team LipMonthly


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 7, 2014)

I signed up for a 4 month sub back in March because $36 for 4 months is hard to resist when you're promised at least 2 full sized lip products. But I got an email saying that I was waitlisted and won't receive my first box till May.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 9, 2014)

Same here, very annoying and slightly suspicious.


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 27, 2014)

Has anyone got a box yet?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Apr 27, 2014)

I haven't even gotten anything since the original email when I ordered. "We are very excited that you have subscribed to Lip Monthly (Lip Monthly - 1 Month). Your first Spice Box will be delivered within the first 10 - 15 days of May 2014." Kind of iffy on it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 27, 2014)

Hmm.  I'm interested to see what you guys actually get from this one.


----------



## probablyedible (May 2, 2014)

I'm going to die if there's no sneak peek soon!  I'm really hoping they post a sneak peek within the next week as boxes are shipping out in a week and a half.


----------



## Kristina Cosgrove (May 5, 2014)

I know it's only been a few days since the last comment but I am new to these box subscriptions and this was the first one I did :-(


----------



## LinaMingo (May 5, 2014)

Nothing yet? I'm interested in seeing whatcha got.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

I am so pissed right now. I was checking my credit card online and I saw a brand new charge pending that says Spicy Subscriptions. No freaking way are they charging me for a second box when they haven't even sent me the first. :angry:


----------



## Deareux (May 7, 2014)

I'm curious to see how this all plays out for the girls who are taking the hit for the rest of us. Their site says that they've partnered up with brands around the world, but they haven't really said who. The image they have with 5 lip products mostly seem like brands who don't do partnerships. I'm not sure what the first on the left is, the second is Clinique, third is Sephora, fourth is NYC, and last is MAC. MAC definitely don't do these types of partnerships, nor does Sephora for their house brand.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

Just got an email:



> Dear LipMonthly Subscriber,
> 
> Its been a long and much anticipated wait for the first LipMonthly box. I wanted to send you a quick email to let you know that all of the products - and the products look amazing! - are being assembled together for shipment to you next week.
> 
> ...


Responded and asked about the second charge. Did that happen to anyone else?


----------



## probablyedible (May 8, 2014)

I just checked and realized I was charged today as well.  I wrote to them cause I'm a little upset to say the least.  I really do not think they should be charging anyone for the second box already when the first one hasn't even been shipped out to anyone yet.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 8, 2014)

I'm gonna stick with Lip Factory. I am interested in seeing what y'all get though.


----------



## probablyedible (May 15, 2014)

I got my tracking number yesterday.  Will update when I get the box!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 15, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> I got my tracking number yesterday.  Will update when I get the box!


Can you update us when your tracking updates? So far mine's just at "information received" and I'm still skeptical.


----------



## Kristina Cosgrove (May 15, 2014)

I emailed them and asked if I could please get a May box since they charged me within the first few days of May and they said no that it would apply to June but I could pay another $10 if I wanted a May box. Usually these subscriptions will accommodate especially when they have so many issues. I said no, I am not paying another $10 when they already have my money....


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 15, 2014)

cosgkm said:


> I emailed them and asked if I could please get a May box since they charged me within the first few days of May and they said no that it would apply to June but I could pay another $10 if I wanted a May box. Usually these subscriptions will accommodate especially when they have so many issues. I said no, I am not paying another $10 when they already have my money....


I emailed them last Thursday because they charged me another $10 for June last week and I think that's crap and want a refund for the second month. I want to see an actual product before I commit to a second month. On Facebook, they replied on Sunday and said someone would respond to my email first thing Monday. No one did. I emailed them a second time on Monday. I have yet to get a response to either email. I've basically been spamming their Facebook and they keep promising someone will email me and no one has. They are sketchy as all hell.


----------



## probablyedible (May 16, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Can you update us when your tracking updates? So far mine's just at "information received" and I'm still skeptical.



So far it says "shipping info received" as well.  Let me know when yours update too!


----------



## Courtnee (May 16, 2014)

Gee, I read all of the posts in this thread and the best thing that I personally think is...

Maybe (just a thought) maybe you should pull out of the subscription thing and file a complaint.

Seriously, this seems so very suspicious to me and I honestly think that they might be really dodgy. I might be wrong, but it might be safe to file a report after you contact them one last time. See what they do, if anything at all apart from a email.

If it does turn out that they are dodgy, maybe you should make a complaint and demand a refund, cause this ain't right.

If there is any updates, please do tell, as even though I don't know about this subscription thing, I would like to see and know how everything goes and turns out for you all.

All the best and I seriously hope that they do something good very soon and don't muck you around anymore, maybe even give a little extra something to make up for the hassle, just my thoughts.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 16, 2014)

Courtnee &lt;3 said:


> Gee, I read all of the posts in this thread and the best thing that I personally think is...
> 
> Maybe (just a thought) maybe you should pull out of the subscription thing and file a complaint.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'd kind of like to do that. So far I can't even get them to return an email about getting that "June" charge refunded. I guess we'll see what happens. Hopefully we get bags next week and hopefully they live up to that preview they posted on facebook with the Stila!


----------



## Courtnee (May 16, 2014)

It would be awesome for them to make up for their mistakes.

I seriously hope they do sort it out, I can imagine that it would be very frustrating not being able to get through to them properly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (May 16, 2014)

New here, but I'm a subscriber to this box (if it ever shows up!).  My shipping status is still listed as being "information received."  So, not shipped yet.   That information just gets generated when they print the mailing labels (like it does if you use Ebay's postage system).  It could take days for them to get the box to the Post Office.

I did get an email yesterday that said they'd be sending out a survey so we could tell them about our experience.  They put something in there about how they know they need to ship faster.  (I can't find the email or I would post it.)  EDIT:  No wonder I couldn't find it....It was posted on their Facebook account..LOL!

I don't like their billing....they say they bill on the same day each month that you sign up.   Since my billing will go through on the 10th I won't be able to cancel the next month if they don't get the boxes to us on time.  I've already been billed for June.  I think I will cancel now (and they'd better make sure to send me June) and then see what happens.

Sigh


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 16, 2014)

JayneDoe13 said:


> New here, but I'm a subscriber to this box (if it ever shows up!). My shipping status is still listed as being "information received." So, not shipped yet. That information just gets generated when they print the mailing labels (like it does if you use Ebay's postage system). It could take days for them to get the box to the Post Office.
> 
> I did get an email yesterday that said they'd be sending out a survey so we could tell them about our experience. They put something in there about how they know they need to ship faster. (I can't find the email or I would post it.) EDIT: No wonder I couldn't find it....It was posted on their Facebook account..LOL!
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to do the same thing but if I don't get my June stuff or a refund,I will raise hell. Actually, if I don't like this month, I'll want June refunded.


----------



## probablyedible (May 19, 2014)

So my package finally moved!  It is now  processed at Forest Park, GA.  Estimated delivery date is Tuesday!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 19, 2014)

Me too! Mine's here in Phoenix! Should be here today I'd think.


----------



## Kristina Cosgrove (May 19, 2014)

Keep us updated on if its worth all this trouble!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (May 19, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Me too! Mine's here in Phoenix! Should be here today I'd think.


Ahhh! You'll have to let us know asap! The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## infinitebecca (May 19, 2014)

I actually read the message boards on this site constantly and never sign up but I finally did today! I had checked here to see if anyone had received their lip monthlys yet. I just got mine this morning. I am a little bit underwhelmed but it wasn't terrible. Are you allowed to post pictures here of the boxes?


----------



## Deareux (May 19, 2014)

infinitebecca said:


> I actually read the message boards on this site constantly and never sign up but I finally did today! I had checked here to see if anyone had received their lip monthlys yet. I just got mine this morning. I am a little bit underwhelmed but it wasn't terrible. Are you allowed to post pictures here of the boxes?


YES! You are most definitely allowed to post pictures here of any of your boxes!


----------



## infinitebecca (May 19, 2014)

Deareux said:


> YES! You are most definitely allowed to post pictures here of any of your boxes!


oh okay! I just wasn't sure about spoilers or anything like that? But heres the one I got this morning:







It was good for the promotional price of the 10 dollars but I don't think it's worth 20 dollars.


----------



## Deareux (May 19, 2014)

Hmmm...I know that Ultraflesh isn't in production anymore. You can still find their stuff on discontinued product shops, but they haven't been sold in stores for a long time. About 2 years ago, Sephora clearanced all of their Ultraflesh products and I remember buying a few.

The Stila glaze lip liner doesn't seem to be a current Stila product either, so it's possibly discontinued stock.

The Hard Candy Lip Tattoo seems also to be a discontinued product.

Only the GlamNatural lip cream seems to be a current product from the manufacturer and it is indeed $20 on the company website..


----------



## utgal2004 (May 19, 2014)

Not excited for my box to arrive after seeing the pic. I think I'll be unsubscribimg... If I want discontinued products I'll go choose my own.


----------



## Kristina Cosgrove (May 19, 2014)

And of course the only item that is NOT discontinued looks like it is in a foil packet as a small sample.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (May 19, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery today.  I am not happy with discontinued products....as stated above, it I want those I'll get them myself.

I am curious to see if they will refund the June charge or make me take that box too.


----------



## probablyedible (May 19, 2014)

A bit disappointed for discontinued products but it isn't too bad for $10 dollars.  I might stick around for a couple more months just to see if they improve and expand.  Had it be more than $10 a month, I would definitely unsubscribe right away.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (May 20, 2014)

Okay...so today I'm feeling a little more solicitious about this box.  While I realize that the products (except for the GlamNatural) may be discontinued, I am still able to try out a brand to determine if I would like to try their other products.  I'm not sure if Ultraflesh is even in business anymore, but since it was a non-lip bonus item I can live with it.

I'm not a fan of any of the colors I got though!  The Stila lip liner is very bright...but I might be able to mix it somehow.  And, that's why I'm trying out these kits, to get out of my comfort zone.

The GlamNatural is just weird for me.  It feels super nice going on, is totally weightless.  But, it is more like a lipstick lookswise than a gloss.  And for me it is a very chalky opaque (and shows every flaw on my lips..which are in horrible conditon right now).  If I put a gloss on over it it works okay. 

The Hard Candy isn't my color, but it sure is long wearing!

I haven't tried the sample of the blush yet. 

So, since I have already been charged for June, I think I'll try another month to see how it goes.


----------



## infinitebecca (May 20, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> A bit disappointed for discontinued products but it isn't too bad for $10 dollars.  I might stick around for a couple more months just to see if they improve and expand.  Had it be more than $10 a month, I would definitely unsubscribe right away.


Isn't it 20 dollars? I thought 10 dollars was only the promo price for the first box or am I thinking or something else


----------



## utgal2004 (May 20, 2014)

I think we get to keep the $10 price forever. The promotion was something like half off for life.

Mine still hasn't arrived but since June is paid for, I'll be giving them one more shot too. It's a tad annoying to wait about 2 months for box of discontinued products but maybe it'll improve.


----------



## sweetjellybean (May 22, 2014)

Hi everyone!

Found this forum while searching about Lip Monthly since I'm unsure about the products that I received in my box. And after reading your thoughts here, I'm hesitant to even use any of them tbh. Also, I noticed that this lip gloss from Hard Candy has this green stuff inside the gloss, which I'm not sure if that is supposed to be there or not. And noticed how the pink lip gloss sticker (I think from Lipology) looks kinda old/dirty?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have you girls noticed something similar? 

I've tried emailing the company but I've not had any replies yet.


----------



## AngieN (May 22, 2014)

I think the Lip Tattoo is supposed to be green looking at it online...but not chunky-green like that. That's a little disconcerting. 

http://www.amazon.com/Hard-Candy-Tattoo-Freshening-Gloss-167/dp/B009ZV3URU


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

Okay, at the risk of sounding completely stupid, I can't figure out how to login to my Lip Monthly account. I've looked at that page multiple times and the only thing I can find is a JOIN link and no login. I want to sign in and cancel before they get crazy and charge me for July before receiving a June box again.


----------



## probablyedible (May 24, 2014)

@HelpMeSleep.. they removed the Log In link.  I've complained to them quite a few times that their Log In does not work.  It always says error every time you try to log in.  So maybe they removed them cause it's not working.  I think you will have to email them at [email protected]

My Hard Candy Lip Tattoo also has green moldy looking things in them around the brush bristles and all around at the opening of the clear gloss side.  I've emailed them about it.  Not good at all.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 27, 2014)

Mine has moldy green stuff too. So nasty. I actually wanted to try that too. I just sent them an email about that as well as not being able to log in and wanting to cancel. I am not happy.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 27, 2014)

I just signed up with a promo for my first box for $5.00. I hope it will be easy to cancel if I'm not satisfied :/ If anyone is interested, the code is SUMMERLIPS and it is for the first 500 members.


----------



## sweetjellybean (May 27, 2014)

Just an update:

I emailed Lip Monthly on Thursday but still haven't received a reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've not touched any of the products.


----------



## caroleann0215 (May 29, 2014)

I just signed up for this today and was stumped when I couldn't figure out how to login to my account. Which is how I ended up here after googling lipmonthly.com. 

After reading everyone's input I've emailed the company and asked for a full refund as well as cancellation of my subscription. Hopefully they come through!


----------



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

This one could be a really neat subscription box because there is none that offer only lip products.  I would so be into this but I don't like the reviews I've seen.  I think I am going to hold out until a few more boxes have come out and see what happens with those. 

Thanks for sharing your information!!


----------



## caroleann0215 (May 29, 2014)

@@jednashley I just googled "lip monthly" and found another subscription called Lip Factory Inc. It looks like they provide mostly lip samples mixed with some other general beauty products. It's also $22 as opposed to $10. But you're right, I don't think any other subscription provides only lip products (which I'm sort of obsessing over lately). What a disappointment  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

caroleann0215  I do subscribe to lip factory but so far it is very similar to ipsy (except everything is always full size)...I was hoping that it would be all lip products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not necessarily disappointing but kinda misleading with the name.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 29, 2014)

Finally got a response from them! I can post the exact email when I get home but they canceled so I won't be billed for July and apparently I'll get a replacement for the green lip gloss with the June box.


----------



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

That is great that they will replace the lipgloss and are fine canceling your subscription boxes.  I have usually gotten sub boxes to replace items that are broken, old, etc. but for some reason I feel like most boxes (especially newer ones) always screw me on the billing and canceling - like they will hurry and bill for the next month and say that it will be canceled afte that, ya know.  I hate that!  Sounds like their customer service might be alright.


----------



## probablyedible (May 29, 2014)

I finally got a response as well:

"Thanks for your email and my apologies about the strange product. We'll be sending you either a replacement for the lipgloss or a different extra product in your box next month."

Thanks a lot!
Rachel
 
 
I will unsubscribe if next month's box is also a disappointment in regards to discontinued and moldy products.


----------



## naturalactions (May 30, 2014)

caroleann0215 said:


> @@jednashley I just googled "lip monthly" and found another subscription called Lip Factory Inc. It looks like they provide mostly lip samples mixed with some other general beauty products. It's also $22 as opposed to $10. But you're right, I don't think any other subscription provides only lip products (which I'm sort of obsessing over lately). What a disappointment  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





jednashley said:


> caroleann0215  I do subscribe to lip factory but so far it is very similar to ipsy (except everything is always full size)...I was hoping that it would be all lip products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not necessarily disappointing but kinda misleading with the name.


 Lip Factory does an all lips box once a quarter. The next one should be in July.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (May 30, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Finally got a response from them! I can post the exact email when I get home but they canceled so I won't be billed for July and apparently I'll get a replacement for the green lip gloss with the June box.


Thanks for posting...I was coming here to see if anyone had any luck with cancelling their subscription.  I think I'm going to cancel today (will still get the June box I guess) and will resub after awhile if things start to look up.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (May 30, 2014)

jednashley said:


> This one could be a really neat subscription box because there is none that offer only lip products.  I would so be into this but I don't like the reviews I've seen.  I think I am going to hold out until a few more boxes have come out and see what happens with those.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your information!!


I somehow came across a sub box called The Lipstick Crate that is supposed to be all lip products.  I know nothing about them though and haven't had a chance to check around for reviews, etc.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

jednashley said:


> That is great that they will replace the lipgloss and are fine canceling your subscription boxes.  I have usually gotten sub boxes to replace items that are broken, old, etc. but for some reason I feel like most boxes (especially newer ones) always screw me on the billing and canceling - like they will hurry and bill for the next month and say that it will be canceled afte that, ya know.  I hate that!  Sounds like their customer service might be alright.


Yeah, I'm still wary of them since that was the third email I sent over a few week time span... and the first one they responded to. But I'm really happy they are replacing the moldy looking one and that I don't have to worry about another July charge before I even get my June box.



JayneDoe13 said:


> Thanks for posting...I was coming here to see if anyone had any luck with cancelling their subscription.  I think I'm going to cancel today (will still get the June box I guess) and will resub after awhile if things start to look up.


Yeah, I might resub down the road if they seem to be doing better but if I do, I definitely want to coordinate my first time ordering so that's it's after the time of the month when boxes are already received. I can't stand being billed for 2 months before I receive one.


----------



## amyd1259 (May 30, 2014)

JayneDoe13 said:


> I somehow came across a sub box called The Lipstick Crate that is supposed to be all lip products.  I know nothing about them though and haven't had a chance to check around for reviews, etc.


Ouu this looks interesting! Thanks for sharing. I think I'm gonna try a month.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (May 30, 2014)

amyd1259 said:


> Ouu this looks interesting! Thanks for sharing. I think I'm gonna try a month.


Uh oh...now I feel like an enabler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .  Please let us know how it works out!


----------



## caroleann0215 (Jun 3, 2014)

I also got a response this morning. I've been cancelled for any future subscriptions but was told they wouldn't refund my original payment, which sucks. 

Oh and my first box will be delivered in SEPTEMBER.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 5, 2014)

I just subscribed. I took the 4 month deal. It looks like an ok box for the price (10$/month). And we don't have anything besides Glossybox in Norway. So really hope I will like their upcomming boxes. I think the first one looked pretty nice though. My first box will be July!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## probablyedible (Jun 7, 2014)

So I just got charged for July's box already when they haven't even shipped out June's yet.  Definitely canceling for sure.  This is just bad business practice.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 9, 2014)

Has anyone been able to get them to cancel your sub?  I've emailed several times and no luck...


----------



## probablyedible (Jun 9, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> Has anyone been able to get them to cancel your sub?  I've emailed several times and no luck...



I emailed them on Saturday to cancel my subscription and I heard back from them today with a confirmation.  However, in the past when I've emailed them about other issues, it once has taken over a week before I heard back from them and it was because I had to email them again.


----------



## jednashley (Jun 10, 2014)

Why is it that I signed up for this the end of May but wont receive my first box until July, that is  total bummer!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 10, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> I emailed them on Saturday to cancel my subscription and I heard back from them today with a confirmation.  However, in the past when I've emailed them about other issues, it once has taken over a week before I heard back from them and it was because I had to email them again.


Thanks!  I finally signed my fourth email with my name with "Attorney at Law" after it.  That got a response within a couple hours  :angry:   I'm finally canceled...


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I just got my tracking number email.  So, they are a bit more on the ball this month.  Let's hope the products are better.

I have also been charged for July....I forgot to cancel.  I really need to cancel and resub (if I decide to continue) on a date that is AFTER they ship out for the month.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 12, 2014)

Rachel sent me a box to review on my blog last month. I want to like this box.. so badly. But sending out discontinued stuff is not good business practice especially for your first box. One of the glosses I received looked defective but that could be blamed on the fact that it sat in my mailbox in 110 degree heat all weekend.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jun 14, 2014)

Eh....I subbed to this box this month because they had a 50% off code (making it only $5) and I figured what the hey. I followed last month and was curious to see what this month would bring. I cant say Im *blown away* or anything, but considering I only paid $5 for this I dont have many complaints. I doubt I will keep this sub more than two months though. Hopefully they only get better over time, but who knows?


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Jun 14, 2014)

Onyxspider you beat me to it.

Got my sub in the mail today.   I haven't had a chance to check things out online, but Mary Kate &amp; Ashley hasn't been around for awhile has it?   I don't mind so much getting a discontinued color, but if the brand isn't even around anymore, why do I really want to try it....not like I can say "hey, I liked their X lipgloss so let me try this new stuff."

I have already been charged for July, but I am going to cancel.  I am hoping to get the July charge reversed.

At least they got rid of the flimsy clear envelope.  But they need to work on the box size...only 2 items fit in it this time!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 14, 2014)

Got mine today. Not really impressed. And definitely annoyed that there was no promised extra item to make up for the moldy Hard Candy gloss last month.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't really see why you're so disappointed, I really think it has great value and nice variety of lip products. You can't beat 5 us for that box too..


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 14, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I don't really see why you're so disappointed, I really think it has great value and nice variety of lip products. You can't beat 5 us for that box too..


Because an item in my last box was unusable and they said they'd include a replacement but didn't? Besides neither of my boxes were $5.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 14, 2014)

I haven't seen the Mary Kate &amp; Ashley cosmetics in stores for at least 4 years.


----------



## JENNYJENNY (Jun 14, 2014)

Omg this sub is so crazy. I don't see why anyone subscribes to it. I LOVE lip products and would love a lip only sub but this is not a good one. That Mary kate and Ashley line got discontinued 5 years ago! That has to be beyond expired. Where are they even finding this product?


----------



## probablyedible (Jun 20, 2014)

I am beyond upset right now.  They said they would send me a replacement product in my June box.  They didn't.  It would've been fine if they just simply forgot to but when I emailed them, this is the response I got:

"Thanks for your email. We have been talking to our suppliers and they assure us that the green in the gloss is a breath freshener ingredient as all of them have that in them. A replacement would look exactly like the one you have so you can go ahead and use it."

They actually did highlight the breath freshener part in yellow. No apologies or anything.  I hate being lied to so bad.  I am really truly sorry to everyone for starting this thread about Lip Monthly.  To anyone thinking of subscribing, please stay away from this shady company.  This last email from them is just the last straw for me from all my other issues I've emailed them about.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 20, 2014)

They, at the very least, should have emailed you with the information they received from their "suppliers" which confirmed the product didn't actually contain mold. Instead they just ignored the entire situation and didn't bother letting you know they were renigging on their promise of a replacement.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 20, 2014)

I would probably contact Hard Candy themselves about this. I don't think any company would appreciate old and moldy goods be presented as current products through a separate company. Most companies who do supply samples for subscription boxes typically do it for PR and promotional reasons, and I don't think any one of them would want to be associated with this.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jun 23, 2014)

Ha! Wow...I didn't even know that Mary Kate and Ashley had been discontinued....*then again I dont pretend to keep up with all beauty items because Im more of an enthusiast than anything* Useful info though. I always learn a lot following this thread and I am certainly not excited that they are giving discontinued items on a consistant basis.
Yeah, I figure Ill stay one more month then bail unless they REALLY wow me. I did a video review so they sent me an email saying id get an extra product next month...after reading these comments, Im not holding my breath. This month I am paying the full 10$ so who knows what July will have in store.
*Also, sorry I posted a youtube video before for those who saw it, I am still new and didn't realize that was a no-no for a thread like this*


----------



## jednashley (Jun 24, 2014)

I did end up ordering a Lipstick Crate box and it was really great (of course I didn't check to see if the products were discontinued  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I got a OCC lip brush, a bite beauty 1/2 size gloss, a 1/2 size lipstick queen, full size Essence lipstick, full size NYX clear lip gloss and a full size lip balm that smells amazing.  But this service is WAY more expensive...like $30 a month.  I will be posting a video on my yt channel showing all the products this evening if you want to check it out and see the products   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

HelpMeSleep That is terrible that they didn't send a replacement item, I think this company is terrible - I knew I shouldn't have jumped and ordered a box to soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Did you email them or have heard back from them regarding the missing product?


----------



## ammiglammi (Jun 25, 2014)

Wowzers did not do my research and subscribed right away after seeing one of my fav youtubers review it. I only payed $5 so I am hoping the products will amount to that. I was a little uneasy when i realized there wasn't a login after ordering my box. I am a broke college student so I don't think they could bill my card after this time because i usually only have a dollar in there.  :lol:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 27, 2014)

ammiglammi said:


> Wowzers did not do my research and subscribed right away after seeing one of my fav youtubers review it. I only payed $5 so I am hoping the products will amount to that. I was a little uneasy when i realized there wasn't a login after ordering my box. I am a broke college student so I don't think they could bill my card after this time because i usually only have a dollar in there.  :lol:


Wrong discussion. I'm getting Lip Factory box. So sorry.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 28, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I don't really see why you're so disappointed, I really think it has great value and nice variety of lip products. You can't beat 5 us for that box too..


Sorry, but I think everyone who subscribed to this has a right to be upset. They are getting people to pay them for discontinued and expired products that they most likely are buying off of ebay in mass quantities. The mary kate and ashley lipglosses are available on there in huge lots for next to nothing. If people want old potentially expired products, they can go on ebay themselves. Having a company pose as a subscription service, but refuse to send out boxes on time, promise to send out items and then reneg on it, and then lie to people about items being moldy is beyond horrible and shady. There is no reason this company should get anyones money, even $5 is too much for the crap they are sending out. 

Hopefully Hard Candy gets back to people about what the lipgloss is supposed to look like.


----------



## girlwithclass (Jul 4, 2014)

Where do I even begin with this one?! I'd vaguely heard some talk about this company and the 50% off promo going around.. for $5, I was tempted, but held off on it. I believe the day before yesterday, someone posted in a FB group I am in - the code "lipmonthly12" and mentioned a 1st box free. I figured.. hey, first month free, what could possibly go wrong? I'll give it a shot and do a blog post/review.

Went to their website, selected the monthly subscription option and at checkout I entered this code. It took off the $10 with that code and showed a remaining balance of $0. I put in my info and placed the order. I also received a confirmation email that shows a $0 charge and that my first box will be delivered the first 10-15 days of August.

Well.. I guess I should have done a bit more research into the company. I checked the bank account, and there's a $5.00 charge from them. I emailed them about the promotion and that I was being charged $5.. stated I would prefer a refund and my account cancelled if this was the case as it seemed incredibly sketchy to me. I get a response back from 'Rachel' who tells me they never had a free box promotion, that their subscriptions are nonrefundable, and their promo was for a $5 box which is what I paid.

I told her their website showed me a $0 total, and my e-mail even confirms it.. I again asked for a refund and made it clear I do not want their products and I will fight the charge if necessary.. I got an e-mail this morning saying: "We're unable to refund you as never have we advertised a free box on monthly subscriptions."

Seriously? You can't refund me the money you took without my knowledge.. for product I haven't even received yet, and have clearly stated I do not want to receive and have requested to have cancelled.. this is just ridiculous over $5. This company has left a really bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 8, 2014)

I was charged June 27th for my July box and I requested my account cancelled today. I told them I DO NOT want to be billed for August and as I was charged both months on the 27th and today is the 8th there is zero reason why I should be charged again. *However, I should be getting my July box as I was already billed and paid full price for it*
....now lets see if they actually do it. I wanted to be optimistic but it just isn't worth it to me. I know a zillion other subs I would enjoy subbing too more than this one.
I can shop for discontinued products on my own time...and not through a company that consistently shows horrid customer interaction and support.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Jul 11, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> Where do I even begin with this one?! I'd vaguely heard some talk about this company and the 50% off promo going around.. for $5, I was tempted, but held off on it. I believe the day before yesterday, someone posted in a FB group I am in - the code "lipmonthly12" and mentioned a 1st box free. I figured.. hey, first month free, what could possibly go wrong? I'll give it a shot and do a blog post/review.
> 
> Went to their website, selected the monthly subscription option and at checkout I entered this code. It took off the $10 with that code and showed a remaining balance of $0. I put in my info and placed the order. I also received a confirmation email that shows a $0 charge and that my first box will be delivered the first 10-15 days of August.
> 
> ...


I had the EXACT same issue with them and the exact same response. My confirmation email and screenshot BOTH say $0. I put my card info thinking it wasn't going to charge it. So what the hell?!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jul 12, 2014)

Got mine today, and it's a good value for money in that I paid 5 dollars and got 5 full sized items.

But the colors are god-awful for me and one of the items is an anti-frizz/ straightener cream and my hair is stick straight. I got all brown and brownish nude lip products. And I bet you there's another chick somewhere whining about the pale pink and rose lippies and volumizing spray she got! (Or do we all get the same with this one?)

I don't really care about the stuff being old (I mean discontinued things, not age-wise) but I  can see where not having any kind of profile is going to be problematic.

Will give it a few more months, though. I do love lip products. So far Lip Factory is by far my favorite.

Did anyone ever try Lipstick Crate?


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 12, 2014)

So my July Lip Monthly came today



Spoiler










I have already canceled my account going forward (providing they actually did it) but I will say that I was suppose to receive a bonus item this month for doing a youtube video last month...no item.  
Also one of the products I was "suppose" to get that was listed on my card was not there and instead replaced with a discontinued Stila product. (Hard to feel too bad about a discontinued product when it's Stila but still...useful info for others)
3 of my items are active items and you can buy them online, or in stores. 1 item (Stila) is a well known company but the item I received *was* discontinued and the Appeal Cosmetics item is not listed on their company website, and can't be found on Amazon so I have no idea what is up with that item....I do see on the insert that Lip Monthly is going to start selling their items online so maybe this item will only be able for purchase via Lip Monthly once the site launches....who knows.
This box was a zillion times better than last month in every single way. All items were full sized minus my non-lip related item. I would love to see this company continue getting better and better but I simply have too many subs right now and little interest in subbing to a company that has so many bugs to work out still.

Based off of this box alone, I would be impressed with the company, even with one discontinued product. However, I am not impressed with their communication and don't have a good history with me to stay for now.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jul 12, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> But the colors are god-awful for me and one of the items is an anti-frizz/ straightener cream and my hair is stick straight. I got all brown and brownish nude lip products. And I bet you there's another chick somewhere whining about the pale pink and rose lippies and volumizing spray she got! (Or do we all get the same with this one?)


I was actually pretty happy I got 4 different shades. A brownish mauve, a red, a coral orange, and a light pink. So we must get different shades. Sorry your shades weren't your style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 14, 2014)

Just came across a few blog posts about it and found out that they're (Lip Monthly) sent out a box full of expired products for June. YUK!


Lipology - Anti-Feathering Stick
Mary Kate &amp; Ashley - Lip Foils (2)
lol - Lots of Love - Lip Stick
Essie Purifying Hand Treatment
I saw on @@GirlyEnthusiast blog she received the following items.


Hard Candy Lip Tattoo
Stila Glaze Lip Liner in Fuscia
Lipology Outrageously Moist Wet Color Gloss
GlamNatural Poco Loco Lip Gloss
GlamNatural Cream Blush Sample
Ultrafresh Panthera Mini Mascara Sample

Lipology products appear to have been discontinued a long time ago. If you Google the name you'll find that the products are sold on sites that sell discontinued products.
 
Mary Kate &amp; Ashley, discontinued years ago. YEARS. I had one item I loved and that was discontinued like four or five years ago.
 
lol - Lots of Love is still around and the lipstick is still sold.
 
Essie Purifying Hand Treatment also a discontinued item no longer sold by Essie.
 
Hard Candy Lip Tattoo - also discontinued and no longer made by Hard Candy.
 
Stila Glaze Lip Liner - also discontinued.
 
GlamNatural Poco Loco is still sold ditto with the cream blush.
 
Ultraflesh Panthera appears to be discontinued since it's not showing up except in reviews and discount sites that sell discontinued items. Ok, looked into it more and it was a Sephora brand item and been long discontinued (it launched in 2010 but not sure when it was discontinued).

Overall, it _*appears*_ that Lip Monthly is not working directly with companies and instead are buying products from 3rd party wholesale vendors and discontinued sites.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah.. very disappointing. The longer this thread gets the more I have to shake my head at this subsciption.



zadidoll said:


> Just came across a few blog posts about it and found out that they're (Lip Monthly) sent out a box full of expired products for June. YUK!
> 
> 
> Lipology - Anti-Feathering Stick
> ...


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Jul 14, 2014)

I got my bag/box today.  This was my 3rd month ... and my last.  I unsubscribed for now at least.  However, had this been my 1st box I would have had a little more interest in staying with them.  I am going to wait and see how things go in the future.

My box contained:

1.  Appeal Cosmetics lipstick in Red Light District

2.  City Color Cosmetics Lip Balm in Bright Pink

3.  City Color Cosmetics Lip Lush Lip Crayon (can't find color name, but it is a brownish color)

4.  Stila Lip Glaze Stick in Orange

5.  John Frieda Straight Fixation Smoothing Creme trial size


----------



## SaraP (Jul 17, 2014)

Came here to see what you MUTers thought about the box after seeing a review on YouTube, glad I did! I think I'll pass on this box... To many bugs to work out and possibly in the old products, lol.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jul 17, 2014)

I got an email from them today saying they had a Login system now and were working on adding on a personalization quiz.

One would think they'd have done all that before going live.

They charged me for August the day I got my first box, so I'm in for one more month. I'll probably give them one more month after that, to see if things improve. Don't ask me why, since I hated my first box!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, they kind of stepped up their game this month. The brands are sill low end, but my colors are better. I don't have pics, just a little more info in the spoiler.



Spoiler



They have a bag. It's much better quality than Ipsy's usual offering;  it's not a pretty bag, but it's sturdy! The brands are still that City Color, Pixi and Jess's Girl, so not high end, but the colors are better for me this month



I"m happy with it. Still worth 10 bucks and another month to me.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 15, 2014)

Is there a way to post an attachment as a Spoiler? I have a pic, but don't know how to post it straight from the card to the post w/o spoiling it.

Or does anyone even care about it being spoiled?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm confused about this sub. It seems to contain potentially expired products and I just saw an ad for it on the MuT front page? Have they made some improvements we aren't aware of yet?


----------



## Maria Candy (Sep 9, 2014)

Well, I think I should try it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Sep 10, 2014)

oops, wrong thread...sorry guys.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 10, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I'm confused about this sub. It seems to contain potentially expired products and I just saw an ad for it on the MuT front page? Have they made some improvements we aren't aware of yet?


I believe that just means they are a sponsor/buy ad space on MUT.

Even so, I have heard through some blogs that last month's box was a lot better than the past ones. So maybe if they're advertising and trying to get new members they'll have a decent box for September? I guess time will tell!

Does anyone that used to subscribe know when their boxes ship out each month?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 11, 2014)

@@MissJexie I'm just surprised MuT would let a company that sends out expired sub products even buy ad space!  Like you said, time will tell.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 11, 2014)

For those concerned about advertisers on MUT please let Director know via our Contact Us page. I rarely know who any upcoming advertisers are so I'm surprised by Lip Monthly as being one of the advertisers knowing that they have had issues in the past.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for pointing me there @@zadidoll !


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 12, 2014)

You're more than welcome.


----------



## Geek (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Folks.  Lets keep this discussion on topic, which is about Lip Monthly. I will, though, take small minute to say this:

OT: As you all may know, MuT is a free site for members and lurkers.  The site, which is now almost 12 years old one, maintains certain month to month and year over year expenses. Expenses like server purchasing, server maintenance, high web-traffic, custom programming, coding, mobile management, software forum licenses, management teams and much MUCH more. You can see by our ad placements, that advertising is (and will be) important to the longevity of MuT. MuT provides ad space for various companies, ad networks and others with no affiliation other than providing that space.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> 

Thanks!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 17, 2014)

Got mine for this month. I had cancelled, but it's possible I cancelled after they already billed, so I won't ding them for that until I check last month's bill.

As far as the bag goes, I am kind of bummed. 



Spoiler



I specifically signed up for this because I wanted lip stuff. I honestly would prefer less than stellar brands of all lip products than non-lip stuff of any kind.

There was a crayon and a lip balm, a liner that says it's for lip and eyes, but is a kind of olive greeny brown, so I will NOT be using on my lips, a nail polish ( kind of a coral/orange; the brand is Julie, maybe?)  and the ubiquitous Purlisse moisturizer sample. The actual bag, which is good quality but ugly, is the same as last month's so I guess it'll be the same one every month. 

I know Lip Factory also sends non-lip items, but they are upfront about that. Lip Monthly always stresses lips. Plus, they're non makeup items seem more interesting and unique( Brand-wise, I mean).




 

Glad I cancelled. I was willing to give them a chance, but it's not for me. I do think the value is probably decent, but I just don't like what they sent.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

just cancelled my sub and have three boxes left of my sub. nightmare tracking this month and not sure i will even get my box


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 22, 2014)

I never had any issues with them, but I know a lot of people have. I just don't care for what they send. 

Good luck getting your bag this month!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 22, 2014)

I actually think this is a pretty decent bag for the price this month.



Spoiler







I actually like all the products that I got this month, I just don't think the brown shade of L'Oreal lipstick is going to work on my skin tone. I also wasn't a huge fan of the lip/eye liner, but it's a light brown/nude so it'll be useful.



I mean it's $10 a month, and it looks pretty similar to Ipsy, only lip product heavy. I'm definitely not disappointed, but it's not one of those WOW subscriptions, either.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 22, 2014)

I agree that the value is there. I am not one that cares about getting fancy or specific brands, either.

I might resub if they ever get a reasonable match-profile set up. [SIZE=14.3999996185303px] My only real complaint is definitely that I want an all lip sub.[/SIZE]

 I already have Lip Factory, so I get plenty of non-lip make-up, and their matching profile has been good for me so far. Plus I do like the brands they send better than the ones Lip Monthly has sent so far. 

I suppose it's hard to find enough companies to give you things specifically for lips every month. I wish Lip Factory would offer a yearly sub for their all lip boxes. I know I could do that myself, just keep cancelling and resubbing, but I'm afraid I'd forget and miss one!

Did anyone here ever sign up for Lipstick Crate?


----------



## BettyDraper (Sep 26, 2014)

I've been a lurker here for a long time (as I am on most forums) but after this morning I had to sign up and share what happened to me. Had a very negative experience with Lip Monthly - buyer beware. I got the first box in June for $6. The box was pretty awful, as we all know. I figured I would give it one more month. July's box was also garbage, so I suspended my subscription on their website. Soon after that I got an email saying I would receive a tracking number soon, so I went to their Facebook page to say I cancelled and I better not be charged because I did cancel.

This morning, I check my bank statement after a bit of shopping and I see I was charged $10 by Lip Monthly. I already cancelled almost two months ago. I immediately went to their site and there is no way to remove my credit card information. I went to their Facebook and commented that I want my refund IMMEDIATELY because I did not authorize this charge and they are crooks (I had seen some of you experience this already here on the forum!). Someone told me to send an email, so I did, and they replied saying I didn't email them to cancel, and since it wasn't done before a specific date that my next box would be October. I literally just told them I cancelled TWO MONTHS AGO and their reply was I cancelled the wrong way and that I am receiving a box next month. WHAT. I went back to their Facebook to post their reply so their customers can see just how sketchy their cancelling process is. By this point they had already deleted my comments. I posted that it's obvious they're hiding something because they're deleting comments and I had taken a screenshot, and when I went back a few minutes later they not only deleted all of the comments but they blocked me from posting as well. Clearly they would prefer customers do not know how to actually stop them from taking their money.

Since LM deleted/blocked me on FB and are now ignoring my emails they're proving to be uncooperative. So I have called my bank, the rep put a stop payment on all future charges from this company and they are starting the chargeback now. I have since submitted a complaint to the BBB as well.

If you order from this company knowing just how shady their practices are, AND that they do keep your card info on their website with no option for you to remove it, then I wish you luck with them in the future because you will need it.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Oct 3, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Got mine for this month. I had cancelled, but it's possible I cancelled after they already billed, so I won't ding them for that until I check last month's bill.
> 
> As far as the bag goes, I am kind of bummed.
> 
> ...


I just looked at a person after this post and realized they received a l'oreal lipstick.... I remembered that I didn't receive any lipstick at all so I know I didn't get one. This I can end read this and realized you hadn't either.. ??? Ummm so what was really supposed to be in the bag?


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Oct 12, 2014)

I got October tracking.  This will be my first bag, I signed up to try it because of the $5 offer.  I saw a spoiler that the actual design of the bag will be different this month.  I hope they do cuter bags,like Ipsy.  I also noticed that after the first month, if you try to cancel online, it will say if you continue you can get your next month for $8.  So, I may stick it out for 2 months at that price, not much to lose.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 12, 2014)

BettyDraper said:


> I've been a lurker here for a long time (as I am on most forums) but after this morning I had to sign up and share what happened to me. Had a very negative experience with Lip Monthly - buyer beware. I got the first box in June for $6. The box was pretty awful, as we all know. I figured I would give it one more month. July's box was also garbage, so I suspended my subscription on their website. Soon after that I got an email saying I would receive a tracking number soon, so I went to their Facebook page to say I cancelled and I better not be charged because I did cancel.
> 
> This morning, I check my bank statement after a bit of shopping and I see I was charged $10 by Lip Monthly. I already cancelled almost two months ago. I immediately went to their site and there is no way to remove my credit card information. I went to their Facebook and commented that I want my refund IMMEDIATELY because I did not authorize this charge and they are crooks (I had seen some of you experience this already here on the forum!). Someone told me to send an email, so I did, and they replied saying I didn't email them to cancel, and since it wasn't done before a specific date that my next box would be October. I literally just told them I cancelled TWO MONTHS AGO and their reply was I cancelled the wrong way and that I am receiving a box next month. WHAT. I went back to their Facebook to post their reply so their customers can see just how sketchy their cancelling process is. By this point they had already deleted my comments. I posted that it's obvious they're hiding something because they're deleting comments and I had taken a screenshot, and when I went back a few minutes later they not only deleted all of the comments but they blocked me from posting as well. Clearly they would prefer customers do not know how to actually stop them from taking their money.
> 
> ...


This sub just makes my blood boil. I was still getting their emails with all their promos and their referral stuff and I finally unsubscribed from their mailing list and stopped following them on Facebook because every email/post made me furious. Even if the products and value improved and it was the world's greatest deal, I'd never sub again on principle and I'd absolutely never recommend it to anyone.


----------



## BettyDraper (Oct 12, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> This sub just makes my blood boil. I was still getting their emails with all their promos and their referral stuff and I finally unsubscribed from their mailing list and stopped following them on Facebook because every email/post made me furious. Even if the products and value improved and it was the world's greatest deal, I'd never sub again on principle and I'd absolutely never recommend it to anyone.


Same, I would never ever recommend them, even if the sub price was half of what it is I would absolutely not recommend them. It is so much more than just the fact that they send you actual garbage, but their business practice, their hiding the facts from customers by selectively deleting and blocking, and their absolute refusal to refund me when they stole my money. They finally refunded me on their own but it was days after I had to open a case with my bank and email the BBB. How anyone can sub to them after seeing all of the nightmare stories being posted online is BEYOND my comprehension.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Nov 12, 2014)

Yikes! I was just about to subscribe, like, had my info filled in and everything. Glad I dodged that bullet. Sucks though- the only shipping to Canada cheaper than theirs is Sleek!


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh, no! I just subscribed to take advantage of this 1ST5 coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was planning to cancel it after the first month. I wish I read this before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(
The account password they sent in the confirmation email doesn't even work. My first impression is bad already.
How can I stop the subscription?

I do not want to deal with them after reading your bad experience.

EDIT: Hmm, they don't have a CS phone number. That is suspicious! After reading all of the sour experiences you had it seems like the sane way to go is to actually cancel my credit card in order to get my payment info out of their system  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Booo!

Note to self: Read MUT forums first before subscribing to anything online...


----------



## nicolispicoli (Mar 26, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Oh, no! I just subscribed to take advantage of this 1ST5 coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was planning to cancel it after the first month. I wish I read this before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(
> 
> The account password they sent in the confirmation email doesn't even work. My first impression is bad already.
> 
> ...


I considered joining many months back and emailed them because the code wouldn't work online. They emailed back right away and told me they would manually refund me if I couldn't get a code to work. I decided against joining, but I think you might be okay to just email them.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 27, 2015)

nicolispicoli said:


> I considered joining many months back and emailed them because the code wouldn't work online. They emailed back right away and told me they would manually refund me if I couldn't get a code to work. I decided against joining, but I think you might be okay to just email them.


I cancelled a few hours after joining, using their website. But the pending charge on my credit card did not go away, instead it became permanent. I e-mailed them to get a refund for the charge and make sure that there won't be any recurring charges. I will give them the 15 day grace period before exploring the options with my bank, I hope Lip Monthly will be able to resolve.

I read so many horror stories, Better Business Bureau has the lowest rating and fraud claims that company did not even respond, and saw this message in My Subscription Addiction:

"UPDATE FROM LIZ: Some subscribers have reported being double charged for this subscription, so I recommend holding off on purchasing a subscription for now. I’ll update again if things change."

The company looks a bit shady. There is no way to remove credit card information from their website. I hope I won't have any unpleasant experience with them.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 30, 2015)

I received this reply today:

"Hi there,

I see that your account has been cancelled.

The shipping list for the April bag has already been sent to our warehouse, so unfortunately we are unable to offer a refund.

You will receive the April bag, and no additional charges will be made.

Cheers,
LipMonthly
Allison 
Team Lip Monthly"

And this in the sneak peak for April:
"This month we're including 4 full-sized products - one of which is from Cargo Cosmetics and retails for $16! Its super high shine gloss delivers intense color payoff and locks in moisture to keep lips feeling hydrated. This long wearing lip gloss has a slick texture that feels creamy, gliding over lips without being sticky."

I hope they won't send anything old/expired. Some of those past box photos posted were gross. Hopefully, Lip Monthly got their act together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 13, 2015)

Lip Monthly April boxes will be sent out this week, starting from Monday.
I am so excited and curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hope we will get good (and fresh) stuff.

I saw online that Lip Monthly company is for sale. I am a bit afraid since the new owner will get all of our stored credit card information and we don't know how smooth the transition will be. I think it's good to keep a careful eye on our credit card activity for the next few months :/ Hope nothing upsetting will happen.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Apr 13, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Lip Monthly April boxes will be sent out this week, starting from Monday.
> 
> I am so excited and curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I had my debit card hacked this past week. I cancelled Lip Monthly back in December. I just wonder if their site was secure to begin with.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 13, 2015)

invisiblegirl said:


> I had my debit card hacked this past week. I cancelled Lip Monthly back in December. I just wonder if their site was secure to begin with.


Oh I'm so sorry about what happened to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you were able to resolve it through your bank.

Yeah, their system looks shady although the payment page was encrypted with TLS 1.0. However the payments are processed by https://stripe.com/. So, it can be either Lip Monthly or this third party company. :/


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 15, 2015)

I received the shipment notice on Monday morning but the parcel did not move after the label was created on April 13, 2015 , 9:43 am. Is it normal? How long it usually takes for the box to actually leave after the shipment notice is sent?


----------

